# Debacle of the airlines



## bmjhagen9426 (Jul 7, 2018)

Times are tough in Korea's airline industry. Korean Air is having tax evasion scandal by the executives of the airline's parent company, while Asiana is having issues of its own concerning inflight meal services. The problem started when the airline ended the contract with LSG Sky Chefs (owned by Lufthansa) and switched to contracting with GCK (a Korean domestic catering firm). The result was that Asiana had delayed flights and flights without inflight meals. To read the full story, go to the link below.

https://thepointsguy.com/news/asianas-food-debacle-no-meals-on-board-and-an-apparent-suicide/


----------

